# The Box O' Truth



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

With such a varied level of firearms experience here on this board, from novice to "seasoned" I thought I would post a link to one of the most interesting firearms sites on the web - The Box O' Truth.
It began as two men testing various loads/calibers for penetration and performance. It has since expanded to cover testing various makes and models of guns and much, much more
Shotgun rounds vs drywall? You will find it here.
What caliber is required to bust an engine block? You will find it here.
The old war story of the .30 Carbine being inefective? You will find it here.
All that plus a whole lot more. Do not stop on the first page. Look around, click on the box marked Original Chapters, The Educational Zone (that one page has over 150 different entries), Curio and Relic.

So, if you are new and wondering what different guns/calibers/gauges are capable of, this site is for you.
If you have been shooting for over 50 years (I have) I garantee you will love this site also.
Check it all out at The Box O' Truth - Ammo Penetration Testing


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

So true, I visit it often. For videos I also like the youtube channel listed below. 
Hickok45 is a retired (middle?) school teacher and knows how to talk to his audience without talking down to them. 
Careful though, it's addictive.

HICKOK45 - YouTube


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

It would be once if ammo manufacturers posted their stistical test data.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for posting, I didn't have time to check it out yet, but bookmarked it to view later.


----------



## 71Chevrolet (Nov 19, 2012)

Just spent the last hour looking it over. Very informative, thanks for sharing.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Good info, RPD! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for the link. - Very good site!


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I've never heard of the site before, but am very interested in giving it a look. Thanks for the post.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Not the most scientific review in some cases, but I really like the way they demonstrate a lot of real world performance of various calibers and loads without all of the manufacturer Hype often associated with a caliber or a load. Its been one of my favorite sites to check when I want to look into how a caliber or load "really" performs. Some of the demostrations they have done have proven very interesting indeed!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Tnoutdoors on You tube does a lot of bullet testing in gelatin, I kind of like watching some of the tests he does, nothing scientific and yet interesting.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Tnoutdoors on You tube does a lot of bullet testing in gelatin, I kind of like watching some of the tests he does, nothing scientific and yet interesting.


Golden Loki used to do ballistics testing, but he hung it up this past July. 
A site for ballistic gel testing that I came across is Brass Fetcher Ballistic Testing I have not had much of a chance to peruse the site, though. I'm still bummed about Golden Loki.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I forgot all about that site. Thanks for the link.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I forgot all about that site. Thanks for the link.


They used to have a forum as well, but it went away.
I was a member there for a while.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have always been amazed at posts you find like a 5.56 will not penetrate a car door. When those of us that have used the round know full well it can at times go right through both doors.
Good sight but the myth will always be out there.
Last year I had enough of hearing a 380 would not penetrate a skull or much of the body so as a test I used an insulated steel door with a 7/16th plywood door behind that at 21 feet . The rounds went through both at 21 feet and kept going.
So the myth was busted.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I have always been amazed at posts you find like a 5.56 will not penetrate a car door. When those of us that have used the round know full well it can at times go right through both doors.
> Good sight but the myth will always be out there.
> Last year I had enough of hearing a 380 would not penetrate a skull or much of the body so as a test I used an insulated steel door with a 7/16th plywood door behind that at 21 feet . The rounds went through both at 21 feet and kept going.
> So the myth was busted.


5.56 Through and through both car doors, Marston Mat no problem, and most body armor as well. .308 does it better but 5.56 will do the job. I have tested most calibers on automobiles, houses, and body armor, perks of the job. The round I found most amazing was a 12 gauge slug against level III body armor, yes it stopped the slug within the material of the vest but the vest was forced within the simulated chest cavity. 
I'm surprised that people don't think a .380 wouldn't pierce a skull. If a straight shot and not a glancing blow , I found every round pierced the skull including many pellet guns on the market.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Cool! Not just shooting reloading also.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

> The round I found most amazing was a 12 gauge slug against level III body armor, yes it stopped the slug within the material of the vest but the vest was forced within the simulated chest cavity.


Funny you mention that...I personally know a guy shot with a 12 gauge slug while wearing a vest. The results were exactly what you posted. I wouldn't have believed it myself except I was there when he got shot and saw the results in person! He was out of commisson for a few weeks but lived to fight another day fortunately.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Funny you mention that...I personally know a guy shot with a 12 gauge slug while wearing a vest. The results were exactly what you posted. I wouldn't have believed it myself except I was there when he got shot and saw the results in person! He was out of commisson for a few weeks but lived to fight another day fortunately.


It is amazing what the human body can withstand. I also have a coworker who took a 12 gauge slug center mass, ripped his sternum in two, broke all his ribs, and deflated his lungs but after months in the hospital, returned to work.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks. I had it bookmarked on the old computer, and forgot when transferring data.


----------

